# Mnemonics/ Acronyms



## maymay85 (Jul 13, 2006)

To make memorization easier, I wanted to know how many mnemonics or acronyms you guys had. Some of my professors have easy ones that are fun to remember but others have really weird ones that dont seem to stick in my head. I know Medicine is all about steps and memorization so maybe this can be of help when out in the field. I know I've used them when I'm filling out pcr's in the ambulances or the er's.

Here are the ones I know so far; off the top of my head.


ABC's
-air way, breathing, circulation

ABCDEFGHI
- airway, breathing, circulation, deformities, exposure, Fº for temperature, G for EKGs-Pulse Oximetry-Vitals, head to toe Exams, Interventions & Inspect back.

CRAMPSNHH
-9 types of shock 
1)Cardiogenic
2)Respiratory
3)Anaphylaxis
4)Metabolic
5)Psychogenic
6)Septic
7)Neurologic
8)Hemorragic
9)Hypovulemic

DNR
- do not resucitate

SAMPLE
- signs & symptoms, allergies, medications, past history, last roal intake, events that happened leading to accident.

OPQRST
-onset, provocation, palpation,quality,region, radiates,severity, time.\

PASTMED
-provocation, associated chest pain, sputum, color and amount, time, trauma, medications, exertion, exercise, diagnosis (by MD)

AVPU
-alert, verbal, pain, unresponsive

DCAP-BTLS-IC
-deformities, contusions, abrasions, punctures, burns, tenderness, lacerations,swelling, Instability, Crepitus

SOAP
-subjective, objective, assertive, plan

PCMM-HLDD 
-percodan, codeine, morphine, methadone, heroin, lomotil, darvon, demerol

AEIOU-TIPS
-alcohol, epilepsy, insulin,overdose,uremia,trauma, infections, poisoning, psychological,sepsis


SLUDGE
-Salivation, Lacrimation, Urination, Defication,Gastric juices,Emesis.

NAVEL
-Naxolone, Atropine, Versed (valium, diazepam; it varies in some areas),Epinephrine,Lidocaine

#nerd 

Theres more, Ill come back with some more after I get home & go over my notes *im currently at work*


----------



## Tamerlane_1360 (Sep 30, 2006)

Awsome thanks, can you tell us which book you got thoose from? please. Thanks.


----------



## maymay85 (Jul 13, 2006)

i took a course for First Responders. i want to acquire my paramedics before i get into med school..that way i get a taste for emergency medicine on the pre-hospital care side of things...

anyway, those are from my notes and book. the book is called Emergency Medicine. but im sure you can find those in a book store. i know some paramedics who always carry a little small booklet full of acronyms and things...they are very useful =)

ill post more once i get more time.


----------



## Tamerlane_1360 (Sep 30, 2006)

*Emergency Medicine Pnuemonics*



maymay85 said:


> i took a course for First Responders. i want to acquire my paramedics before i get into med school..that way i get a taste for emergency medicine on the pre-hospital care side of things...
> 
> anyway, those are from my notes and book. the book is called Emergency Medicine. but im sure you can find those in a book store. i know some paramedics who always carry a little small booklet full of acronyms and things...they are very useful =)
> 
> ill post more once i get more time.


nice, although here's some more with DCAP-BTLS-ICR+
Deformaties,contusions,abrasions,punctures/penetrations,burns,tenderness,lacerations,swelling,instability,crepitus,rigidity and the + for anything else that may come up

oh and there are several other scales, the 
Cinincatti strokie scale
the glasgow coma scale from 3->15
and APGAR for newborn infants. 
for physical exams there's: IPASO, Inspect Palpate, Auscultate, Seal/stabilize, Oxygen. Or you can do the oxygen first.., O-IPAS. good stuff.
a basic 1: CTC, color temperature condition.

hope this helps, I'm taking a paramedic course here in nyc with hopes of God willingly, hopefully, becoming a Doctor. Inshallah. (right now im almost done with the EMT course), have my rotatations in 5 days wish me luck. thanks.


----------



## Justine (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi! I'm a nursing student looking into possibly going to MD, and we learn a ton of these things. One of them that I used today for a test are the 12 cranial nerves in order:

On Old Olympus' Towering Top, Apollo Fondles Virgin Girls, Venus Assists Him

(olfactory, optic, oculomotor, trochlear, trigeminal, abducens, facial, vestibulocochlear, glossopharyngeal, vagus, accessory, hypoglossal) Even cooler is our our prof showed us how to draw a face using the numbers, doing what the cranial nerves do! Ex: olfactory is sense of smell, so #1 was the nose, optic is eyes, so there were two #2s...etc.


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

I agree, to make ones learning experience more pleasant and much more effective, then nothing is better than some really creative and maybe a bit racy mnemonics 

For instance, i came up with this recently:

_Third generation Heterocyclic antidepressants _

Deluxe teen Mirtra is Nefarious for Venereal diseases

Deluxeteen = Duloxetine
Mirtra = Mirtazapine
Nefarious = Nefazodone
Venereal = Venlafaxine

Sometime others could come up with something more appealing and lively mnemonics, so there should be a platform to share that knowledge with others... for i believe medicine can be collectively understood better if we all particpate and contribute to common cause

For more mnemonics like these... i recommend visiting this website too: MedPrepOnline.Com


----------



## mulzie (Aug 12, 2008)

here's is one i learned today:
anticholinergic side effects of typical antipsychotics - cant see, cant pee, cant spit, cant sht( you know) meaning pupil dilation, urinary retention, dry mouth, constipation
EPS - Extrapyramidal symptoms


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

nice.


----------



## mulzie (Aug 12, 2008)

here is another:
the warning signs for cancer-CAUTION
*C*hange in a bowel or bladder habits
*A* sore that doesn't heal
*U*nusual bleeding
*T*hickening or lump 
*I*ndigestion or difficulty swallowing
*O*bvious change in a mole or wart
*N*agging cough or hoarseness

to evaluate a wart or mole for malignant melanoma ABCDE so if the mole is:
*A*symetrical
*B*orders-irregular
*C*olor variations
*D*iameter exceeds 1/8 to 1/4 inch
*E*levated
you may have malignant melanoma.

Pain evaluation: COLDSPA
*C*haracter-stabbing, burning, sharp, 
*O*nset: when did the pain start
*L*ocation of the pain
*D*uration-how long have you had the pain
*S*everity-how bad on a 1-10 scale
*P*attern-what makes it better/worse
*A*ssociated factors-what other symptoms occur with it eg nausea


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

Here's a useful mnemonic to help remeber your first year subjects.

*P*lease *A*sk *B*ob.

*P: *Physiology
*A: *Anatomy
*B: *Biochemistry


----------



## ray (Sep 30, 2010)

i know this,, for the firs year medical students
3.4.5 keep diaphram alife
that means its innervated by cervical segments 3.4.5 of the spinal cord

thanx


----------



## oliver (Apr 22, 2011)

A *mnemonic*, or *mnemonic device*, is any learning technique that aids memory. Commonly met mnemonics are often verbal, something such as a very short poem or a special word used to help a person remember something, particularly lists, but may be visual, kinesthetic or auditory. Mnemonics rely on associations between easy-to-remember constructs which can be related back to the data that is to be remembered. This is based on the principle that the human mind much more easily remembers spatial, personal, surprising, sexual or humorous or otherwise meaningful information than arbitrary sequences.


----------

